# Why do muslims use so many swear words?



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

It is like they are cursed by Schaitan himself. Why do they use so many swear words? Especially when u say anything criticizing about Islam.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 13, 2021)

coping mechanism


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> coping mechanism


nah i think its just in their religion


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

cause you fuckers insult greatness and we get mad


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> cause you fuckers insult greatness and we get mad


Nah it also happens when i am not even offensive to them. Its just their everyday language


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Nah it also happens when i am not even offensive to them. Its just their everyday language


everyone swears why wouldnt muslims?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> everyone swears why wouldnt muslims?


They do it all the time. Disproportionally often.
I legit know turks whose every second sentence is AMK
for what jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> They do it all the time. Disproportionally often.
> I legit know turks whose every second sentence is AMK
> for what jfl


turks are roaches if you wanna know how muslims speak go in a mosque and hear how they speak there


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> turks are roaches if you wanna know how muslims speak go in a mosque and hear how they speak there


Well its obvious in a sacred building they wont swear


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Well its obvious in a sacred building they wont swear


The average muslim is a bad muslim remember that


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sikerim seni


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Sikerim seni


orospu cocugu


----------



## john2 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> It is like they are cursed by Schaitan himself. Why do they use so many swear words? Especially when u say anything criticizing about Islam.


It is normal to sin in Islam. And according to Toodlydood, (like I have said before), the best sinner is the person who tries to stop sinning .


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> cause you fuckers insult greatness and we get mad


Don't tell me you're a Muslim. Are your parents Muslims?

It's always the weakest people who turn to Islam to give their lives structure and meaning.

Have you ever read The Wave by Todd Strasser? There's a character in that novel named Robert, who illustrates this kind of behavior perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Don't tell me you're a Muslim. Are your parents Muslims?
> 
> It's always the weakest people who turn to Islam to give their lives structure and meaning.
> 
> Have you ever read The Wave by Todd Strasser? There's a character in that novel named Robert, who illustrates this kind of behavior perfectly.


i am wdym the weakest people


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> i am wdym the weakest people


Weak people turn to Islam. Usually it's always dumb niggers in American prisons, but a lot of incels seem to be going that way now too. If you grew up in a Muslim household though, it might be a different story.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Weak people turn to Islam. Usually it's always dumb niggers in American prisons, but a lot of incels seem to be going that way now too. If you grew up in a Muslim household though, it might be a different story.


Once a group of warrior arabs and turks turned to islam "Weak people" jfl


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Once a group of warrior arabs and turks turned to islam "Weak people" jfl


They certainly weren't weak. But you aren't them.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> They certainly weren't weak. But you aren't them.


Dude find me anything better than islam anything


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Once a group of warrior arabs and turks turned to islam "Weak people" jfl


why u people always cope with ancestors


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Once a group of warrior arabs and turks turned to islam "Weak people" jfl


You just want to identify with them through Islam.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> why u people always cope with ancestors


okay muslims are known to be dark triad people cower at there mention


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Dude find me anything better than islam anything


Better for what? What is it you're after?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> You just want to identify with them through Islam.


no idc islam is true its better than anything find me anything better


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> okay muslims are known to be dark triad people cower at there mention


Yeah because islam is a violent religion with shitty morals


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Better for what? What is it you're after?


What can explain how this complex system of life came to be


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Yeah because islam is a violent religion with shitty morals


u keep changing "oh islam weak" "oh islam violent" hypocrite ur heart is sealed theres no hope for ppl like u


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> u keep changing "oh islam weak" "oh islam violent" hypocrite ur heart is sealed theres no hope for ppl like u


I never said its weak lol

It is violent certainly
And there was no hope for me anyways cause i dont worship a pedophile prophet


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> u keep changing "oh islam weak" "oh islam violent" hypocrite ur heart is sealed theres no hope for ppl like u


I never said Islam is weak. What I said was that the people who turn to it often are.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I never said its weak lol
> 
> It is violent certainly
> And there was no hope for me anyways cause i dont worship a pedophile prophet


pedophilia is timely and also hes not worshipped just brought to high praise for being the best of creation find anyone better


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I never said Islam is weak. What I said was that the people who turn to it often are.


black prisoners are weak what world are u living in


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> pedophilia is timely and also hes not worshipped just brought to high praise for being the best of creation find anyone better


Myself is above mohammad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Myself is above mohammad tbH


ARROGANCE DESTROYED MAN


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> What can explain how this complex system of life came to be


Show me the passage in the Quran that enlightened you to the answer to that question.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Show me the passage in the Quran that enlightened you to the answer to that question.


 And I did not create the jinn and mankind except to worship Me.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> black prisoners are weak what world are u living in


He refers to their mental strength not their muscles or punch power..


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> black prisoners are weak what world are u living in


Just because somebody ain't a b*tch doesn't mean they're not weak.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> He refers to their mental strength not their muscles or punch power..


U have to be very mentally strong to be double opressed black and muslim


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Just because somebody ain't a b*tch doesn't mean they're not weak.


U have to be very mentally strong to be double opressed black and muslim


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> U have to be very mentally strong to be double opressed black and muslim


Cope
Both are not opressed systematically
They always do shit so of course people dont like them


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Don't tell me you're a Muslim. Are your parents Muslims?
> 
> It's always the weakest people who turn to Islam to give their lives structure and meaning.
> 
> Have you ever read The Wave by Todd Strasser? There's a character in that novel named Robert, who illustrates this kind of behavior perfectly.


This is all people who turn to religion.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> This is all people who turn to religion.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Cope
> Both are not opressed systematically
> They always do shit so of course people dont like them


Its the after effects of centuries of white colonization


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Its the after effects of centuries of white colonization


Coping mechanism

White people get hated in media all the time 
Blacks and Muslims get praised


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Coping mechanism
> 
> White people get hated in media all the time
> Blacks and Muslims get praised


Bro i grow my beard and get called terrorist everdya how often do u get hated irl


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Bro i grow my beard and get called terrorist everdya how often do u get hated irl


Blame ISIS and boko haram for it jfl

Stereotypes dont come from nowhere


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Blame ISIS and boko haram for it jfl
> 
> Stereotypes dont come from nowhere


Whites are allies to the jews enuff said


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Whites are allies to the jews enuff said


why do jews fuck over white people all the time then


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> This is all people who turn to religion.


Can be the case. But not always. For me it was more difficult to accept the truth. I was pretty happy in my hedonism, until I saw some scriptures I couldn't continue to willfully ignore.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> why do jews fuck over white people all the time then


because the white man is easily fooled and decieved into things like hating islam and trusting the jews


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Can be the case. But not always. For me it was more difficult to accept the truth. I was pretty happy in my hedonism, until I saw some scriptures I couldn't continue to willfully ignore.


your hedonism wont benefit u after death


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Can be the case. But not always. For me it was more difficult to accept the truth. I was pretty happy in my hedonism, until I saw some scriptures I couldn't continue to willfully ignore.


Whay religion do you follow?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> because the white man is easily fooled and decieved into things like hating islam and trusting the jews


white people were the only true contestants of jews


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 13, 2021)

Why not find some Muslims, go to them and simply ask: "Excuse me boys, but why do you Muslims swear so much?"


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Whay religion do you follow?


Jesus Christ


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Why not find some Muslims, go to them and simply ask: "Excuse me boys, but why do you Muslims swear so much?"


i would rather not tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> white people were the only true contestants of jews
> View attachment 983758


no islam warned against the jews but people took it in mockery and ridicule the whites, allowed isreal to exist

Narrated Abu Huraira:
Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> no islam warned against the jews but people took it in mockery and ridicule the whites, allowed isreal to exist
> 
> Narrated Abu Huraira:
> Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."


As if islam was the only religion that doesnt like jews
Christianity did that 600 years before islam reminder

Muslims get ridiculed by jews with ease.
Whites almost eradicated them


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> As if islam was the only religion that doesnt like jews
> Christianity did that 600 years before islam reminder
> 
> Muslims get ridiculed by jews with ease.
> Whites almost eradicated them


who knows what christianity said the bible is very historically weak but islam isnt (miracle from allah)


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> It's always the weakest people who turn to Islam to give their lives structure and meaning.


Honestly Muslim men are some of the highest t guys out there. This is BS.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> who knows what christianity said the bible is very historically weak but islam isnt (miracle from allah)


@Baldingman1998

pretty sure islam is historically very inaccurate and wrong

Its a knockoff of christanity in many parts too


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> @Baldingman1998
> 
> pretty sure islam is historically very inaccurate and wrong
> 
> Its a knockoff of christanity in many parts too


i mean islam is historically preserved (miracle from allah)


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> As if islam was the only religion that doesnt like jews
> Christianity did that 600 years before islam reminder
> 
> Muslims get ridiculed by jews with ease.
> Whites almost eradicated them


We don't like israel not jews. Judaism is also accepted as holy religion along side Christianity. Jesus and moses are considered prophets.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Honestly Muslim men are some of the highest t guys out there. This is BS.


Being violent for no good reason is not high t
its rather high e. like a woman


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> pretty sure islam is historically very inaccurate and wrong
> 
> Its a knockoff of christanity in many parts too


Unlike Christianity it doesn't have any contradictions.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> We don't like israel not jews. Judaism is also accepted as holy religion along side Christianity. Jesus and moses are considered prophets.


wrong
Muslims are very well known for their hatred against jews

Narrated Abu Huraira:
Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Unlike Christianity it doesn't have any contradictions.


it has shittons afaik
but i forgot about it all already tbh.

interested what contradictions christianity has tho
orthodox christanity btw. Not catholicism


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> wrong
> Muslims are very well known for their hatred against jews
> 
> Narrated Abu Huraira:
> Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."


Muslims not islam. Go read the quran as I said. Judaism and moses are respected.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Honestly Muslim men are some of the highest t guys out there. This is BS.


Exactly, so naturally they're gonna attract a bunch of low T twirps who want to be like them.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> it has shittons afaik
> but i forgot about it all already tbh.


Your argument has no bases if you don't know any


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Muslims not islam. Go read the quran as I said. Judaism and moses are respected.


this guy knows whats up


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Muslims not islam. Go read the quran as I said. Judaism and moses are respected.


it literally says to kill jews and a stone will whisper there is a jew hiding behind

Islam being religion of peace is a meme. Shia muslims are not true muslims


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Exactly, so naturally they're gonna attract a bunch of low T twirps who want to be like them.


your argument could be true but I am not muslim because I like other muslims. I am muslim because I like the religion.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Your argument has no bases if you don't know any


I didnt grow up getting indoctrinated into a religion all of my life so i have a disadvantage
U should discuss with ex muslims about this
like @Baldingman1998 he is pretty good at debunking islam


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> it literally says to kill jews and a stone will whisper there is a jew hiding behind
> 
> Islam being religion of peace is a meme. Shia muslims are not true muslims


yeah the jews that fight the muslims will be killed for there trangression


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I didnt grow up getting indoctrinated into a religion all of my life so i have a disadvantage
> U should discuss with ex muslims about this
> like @Baldingman1998 he is pretty good at debunking islam


hes an autist


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> hes an autist


good argument


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Shia muslims are not true muslims


I personally am a shia muslim and there are a lot of people that disregard us but most of the muslim world doesn't


austrianvirgin said:


> it literally says to kill jews and a stone will whisper there is a jew hiding behind


Where does it say to kill innocent jews for just being jewish. An imam which is not holy doesn't count.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> good argument


dude ex muslims are just lazy fags


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I personally am a shia muslim and there are a lot of people that disregard us but most of the muslim world doesn't
> 
> Where does it say to kill innocent jews for just being jewish. An imam which is not holy doesn't count.


There is literally Imams that get listened to by millions of people that teach violent stuff to children

Either be a sunni muslim or just quit the religion cause u dont take it srs as shia


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I didnt grow up getting indoctrinated into a religion all of my life so i have a disadvantage


Im just saying any point that your arguing you need clear evidence from the quran or prophet not some random imam.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I personally am a shia muslim and there are a lot of people that disregard us but most of the muslim world doesn't
> 
> Where does it say to kill innocent jews for just being jewish. An imam which is not holy doesn't count.


shiaism is wrong bro sorry


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> dude ex muslims are just lazy fags


Lol what
as if praying 5 times a day requires a lot of time


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> There is literally Imams that get listened to by millions of people that teach violent stuff to children
> 
> Either be a sunni muslim or just quit the religion cause u dont take it srs as shia


Honestly Shia's are the true muslims. No terrorist's groups, peaceful and regard everyone as equal.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> shiaism is wrong bro sorry


yeah the sunni terrorists are right then


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> peaceful and regard everyone as equal.


Thats why they are not true muslims jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Honestly Shia's are the true muslims. No terrorist's groups, peaceful and regard everyone as equal.


also @Toodlydood


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> yeah the sunni terrorists are right then


the only correct islam is the one the prophet practiced and he did not worship ali like the shias do


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> yeah the sunni terrorists are right then


worshipping allah > worshipping men


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> the only correct islam is the one the prophet practiced and he did not worship ali like the shias do


we don't worship ali. Imam ali is just a well respected Imam. The prophet liked him so much that let his daughter marry him.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> worshipping allah > worshipping men


Omg no shia worships them. Just very well respected like sunnis like abu bakr and omar.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Thats why they are not true muslims jfl


If true islam is violence and killing people I want no part. My shia community has always been peaceful.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> we don't worship ali. Imam ali is just a well respected Imam. The prophet liked him so much that let his daughter marry him.


shia call up to ali and the 12 imams like there allah only allah can be supplicated to not men this is shirk


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> If true islam is violence and killing people I want no part. My shia community has always been peaceful.


Yeah thats why you should leave alltogether


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> shia call up to ali and the 12 imams like there allah only allah can be supplicated to not men this is shirk


They are the grandchildren of the prophet himself. Idk how people hate the his grandchildren so badly.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Omg no shia worships them. Just very well respected like sunnis like abu bakr and omar.


shias make painting of ali that is idolatry and blatantly disrespectful to him


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> They are the grandchildren of the prophet himself. Idk how people hate the his grandchildren so badly.


we respect them but we dont treat them like allah dont make dua to them


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Yeah thats why you should leave alltogether


I will be honest with you, I have seen god help me a lot in life. Thats what a lot of atheist's don't understand. I can feel god.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> shias make painting of ali that is idolatry and blatantly disrespectful to him


They litterally painted a picture of Imam hussein so No. Also no one knows what he looks like so we don't want a fake picture.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I will be honest with you, I have seen god help me a lot in life. Thats what a lot of atheist's don't understand. I can feel god.


Leaving doesnt mean u have to be atheistic after
Christianity mogs


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> we respect them but we dont treat them like allah dont make dua to them


The prophet chose Imam ali as his successor


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Leaving doesnt mean u have to be atheistic after
> Christianity mogs


As I said we respect Christianity and consider jesus to be a prophet. But Its full of contradictions. Way more than Islam.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

then why did the sahaba and ali himself accept abu bakr as caliph


Albeacho said:


> The prophet chose Imam ali as his successo


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> then why did the sahaba and ali himself accept abu bakr as caliph


I seriously don't think that he did. Honestly I am not educated very well on this matter. You should talk to shia scholars.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> As I said we respect Christianity and consider jesus to be a prophet. But Its full of contradictions. Way more than Islam.


Proof or larp


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Proof or larp











Jesus in Islam - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Messanger of allah


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Proof or larp







__





Islamic views on Jesus' death - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I seriously don't think that he did. Honestly I am not educated very well on this matter. You should talk to shia scholars.


The Children of Israel split into seventy-one sects, and my nation will split into seventy-two, all of which will be in Hell apart from one, which is the main body.” - Prophet Muhhamad

The prophet said the main body of muslims is free from hell which is the sunnis


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so islam says christianity has contradictions
Then i dont trust it ngl


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Proof or larp


"In Islam, Jesus is believed to have been the precursor to the Islamic prophet Muhammad." straight from wikipeddia


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Oh so islam says christianity has contradictions
> Then i dont trust it ngl


We say the bible was not even written by jesus. It was narrated from his word. Thats why its full of contradictions.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Oh so islam says christianity has contradictions
> Then i dont trust it ngl


If it was straight from god like The quran, it would be perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> If it was straight from god like The quran, it would be perfect.




According to the Quran Jesus of Nazareth is a prophet, messenger and messiah.
According to the Quran Allah gave the Gospel to Jesus of Nazareth.
According to the Quran the message of Allah is incorruptible (this includes the Gospel (e.g., see Quran 5:47)).
According to the Quran Jesus of Nazareth did not die on the cross and did not resurrect bodily from the dead (e.g., see Quran 157–158).
According to the Gospel Jesus of Nazareth prophesied his death and bodily resurrection (a prophecy).
According to the Gospel Jesus of Nazareth died and resurrected bodily from the dead (a fulfilled prophecy).
This is a clear contradiction in the Quran.

If Jesus of Nazareth is a prophet according to the Quran and the Gospel is given to Jesus of Nazareth by Allah, and if Jesus of Nazareth makes a prophecy and that prophecy is fulfilled in the Gospel, we have what is known as a theological truth (a theological truth is the maximal theological belief). But the Quran contradicts this theological truth. Therefore, a contradiction in the Quran.

Your god is wack


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> The Children of Israel split into seventy-one sects, and my nation will split into seventy-two, all of which will be in Hell apart from one, which is the main body.” - Prophet Muhhamad
> 
> The prophet said the main body of muslims is free from hell which is the sunnis


could be the shias lol


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> could be the shias lol


shias are the main body? what world are u living in? i proved it so just accept sunni islam before u die


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> could be the shias lol


billion plus sunnis and only 200 mill shias now tell me which is the main body


----------



## Haven (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> It is like they are cursed by Schaitan himself. Why do they use so many swear words? Especially when u say anything criticizing about Islam.


to swear is to be blessed by god


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> According to the Quran Jesus of Nazareth is a prophet, messenger and messiah.
> According to the Quran Allah gave the Gospel to Jesus of Nazareth.
> According to the Quran the message of Allah is incorruptible (this includes the Gospel (e.g., see Quran 5:47)).
> According to the Quran Jesus of Nazareth did not die on the cross and did not resurrect bodily from the dead (e.g., see Quran 157–158).
> ...


Fucking hell man Im uneducated as fuck about this ngl. You need to talk to a shia scholar.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Fucking hell man Im uneducated as fuck about this ngl. You need to talk to a shia scholar.


Quran 109:6 - freedom of religion

Quran 9:29 - fight non-muslims

Quran 41:9/12 - it took 8 days to create heaven and erath

Quran 10:3 - it took 6 days

Quran 2:107 - angels can't guard or protect you

Quran 41:31 - angels can guard or protect

Quran 38:74/75 - Allah's hands like human's hands

Quran 112:4 - there is none like Allah

Quran 39:4 - Allah can have a Son

Quran 6:101 - Allah can't have a son

Quran 34:44 - Meccans didn't get revelation b4 Muhammad

Quran 10:47 - Every nation had a messenger




Keep fucking coping nigger
Your own book contradicts itself. No matter if i copy paste from somewhere
So it cant be from god

Muh ur uneducated


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> billion plus sunnis and only 200 mill shias now tell me which is the main body


Sunnis are mostly terrorists lol. All the terror attacks and Isis and taliban whatever. Peaceful shias are going to heaven


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Sunnis are mostly terrorists lol. All the terror attacks and Isis and taliban whatever. Peaceful shias are going to heaven


Apparently u cant enter heaven without a wound from war in islam.
Thats what i still know


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Keep fucking coping nigger
> Your own book contradicts itself. No matter if i copy paste from somewhere
> So it cant be from god
> 
> Muh ur uneducated


I am not a nigger. second of all show me verse bitch.


austrianvirgin said:


> Quran 39:4 - Allah can have a Son


Had it been Allah's Will to have offspring, He could have chosen whatever He willed of His creation. Glory be to Him!
Had it not he had idiot


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Quran 109:6 - freedom of religion
> 
> Quran 9:29 - fight non-muslims
> 
> ...


all your fucking verses are cherrypicked and incorrect. You don't know shit


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Quran 109:6 - freedom of religion
> 
> Quran 9:29 - fight non-muslims
> 
> ...


the verses dont say that its a man lying to you


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Sunnis are mostly terrorists lol. All the terror attacks and Isis and taliban whatever. Peaceful shias are going to heaven


i quoted from the prophet and you reject it shows which of us really are true muslim


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> all your fucking verses are cherrypicked and incorrect. You don't know shit


Ok now ur coping
First u say ur uneducated and now u say muh cherrypicked

Its literally in the quran


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Apparently u cant enter heaven without a wound from war in islam.
> Thats what i still know


No bases for any of your arguments just cherry pick, cherry pick.
Argument with you is pointless


----------



## Haven (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Quran 109:6 - freedom of religion
> 
> Quran 9:29 - fight non-muslims
> 
> ...


To curse is blessed by Allah


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> the verses dont say that its a man lying to you


I could look it up and paste it if u want
I am pretty sure u dont even know what the verses say


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> i quoted from the prophet and you reject it shows which of us really are true muslim


It could be shias. He never said sunnis. keep coping. Most muslims are terrible people btw.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I could look it up and paste it if u want
> I am pretty sure u dont even know what the verses say


yes find gay ass websites that don't even interpret the verses correctly. welldone.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

39:4
Had it been Allah’s Will to have offspring, He could have chosen whatever He willed of His creation. Glory be to Him! He is Allah—the One, the Supreme.

6:101
[He is] Originator of the heavens and the earth. How could He have a son when He does not have a companion and He created all things? And He is, of all things, Knowing.

Clear contradiction


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I could look it up and paste it if u want
> I am pretty sure u dont even know what the verses say


fagoot i read quran everday


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> yes find gay ass websites that don't even interpret the verses correctly. welldone.


Always the same cope of u retards
muh interpretation

U just twist the things like u want them like a fucking idiot


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> 39:4
> Had it been Allah’s Will to have offspring, He could have chosen whatever He willed of His creation. Glory be to Him! He is Allah—the One, the Supreme.
> 
> 6:101
> ...


Theres no contridiction allah is saying if he wanted to he could have a son but he is saying why would he when it is not befitting of his majesty


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Theres no contridiction allah is saying if he wanted to he could have a son but he is saying why would he when it is not befitting of his majesty


It doesnt say that can u read?


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Always the same cope of u retards
> muh interpretation
> 
> U just twist the things like u want them like a fucking idiot


bro your a christian don't say jack shit. Your religion is flawed as fuck. You worship jesus as god even though he is just a human. I can't be bothered to open the bible or you would get fucked. CONTRADICTION AFTER CONTRADICTION.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> It doesnt say that can u read?


thats the interpretation read it more closely


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> bro your a christian don't say jack shit. Your religion is flawed as fuck. You worship jesus as god even though he is just a human. I can't be bothered to open the bible or you would get fucked. CONTRADICTION AFTER CONTRADICTION.


Jesus is god.

And u didnt list 1 contradiction that isnt said to be one in the quran.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> fagoot i read quran everday


Listen mate I have nothing against sunnis but seriously look at your sects. Biggest criminals in all of europe are sunnis. All the terrorists groups. Legit when people talk shit about Islam they are mostly targeting sunnis. How do you explain the true version of Islam can do some much terrible stuff. Shias are peaceful as fuck. WE DON'T BEHEAD SUNNIS FOR JUST BEING SUNNIS UNLIKE YOU GUYS.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> It doesnt say that can u read?


first verse says he can have a son likes it phyiscally possible for him the second verse is saying why would he have one he is too great to


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Listen mate I have nothing against sunnis but seriously look at your sects. Biggest criminals in all of europe are sunnis. All the terrorists groups. Legit when people talk shit about Islam they are mostly targeting sunnis. How do you explain the true version of Islam can do some much terrible stuff. Shias are peaceful as fuck. WE DON'T BEHEAD SUNNIS FOR JUST BEING SUNNIS UNLIKE YOU GUYS.


when we talk islam we talk about the prophet not current events i gave u proof from the prophet why sunnis are correct but u ignored it


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> first verse says he can have a son likes it phyiscally possible for him the second verse is saying why would he have one he is too great to


it says how COULD he have one not why would he


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Jesus is god.
> 
> And u didnt list 1 contradiction that isnt said to be one in the quran.


With this in mind, let us have a look at the Bible on several subjects.

The Sabbath Day​“Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy.” — Exodus 20:8

“One man esteemeth one day above another: another esteemeth every day alike. Let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind.” — Romans 14:5

The Permanence of Earth​“… the earth abideth for ever.” — Ecclesiastes 1:4

“… the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.” — 2Peter 3:10

Seeing God​“… I have seen God face to face, and my life is preserved.” — Genesis 32:30

“No man hath seen God at any time…”– John 1:18

Human Sacrifice​“… Thou shalt not let any of thy seed pass through the fire to Molech, neither shalt thou profane the name of thy God…” — Leviticus 18:21

[In Judges, though, the tale of Jephthah, who led the Israelites against the Ammonoites, is being told. Being fearful of defeat, this good religious man sought to guarantee victory by getting god firmly on his side. So he prayed to god] “… If thou shalt without fail deliver the children of Ammon into mine hands, Then it shall be, that whatsoever cometh forth of the doors of my house to meet me, when I return in peace from the children of Ammon, shall surely be the LORD’s, and I will offer it up for a burnt offering” — Judges 11:30-31

[The terms were acceptable to god — remember, he is supposed to be omniscient and know the future — so he gave victory to Jephthah, and the first whatsoever that greeted him upon his glorious return was his daughter, as god surely knew would happen, if god is god. True to his vow, the general made a human sacrifice of his only child to god!] — Judges 11:29-34

The Power of God​“… with God all things are possible.” — Matthew 19:26

“…The LORD was with Judah; and he drave out the inhabitants of the mountain; but could not drive out the inhabitants of the valley, because they had chariots of iron.” — Judges 1:19

Personal Injury​“…thou shalt give life for life, Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot. burning for burning, wound for wound, stripe for stripe. ” — Exodus 21:23-25

“…ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on the right cheek, turn to him the other also.” — Matthew 5:39

Circumcision​“This is my covenant, which ye shall keep, between me and you and thy seed after thee; Every man child among you shall be circumcised.” — Genesis 17:10

“…if ye be circumcised, Christ shall profit you nothing.” — Galatians 5:2

Incest​“Cursed be he that lieth with his sister, the daughter of his father, or the daughter of this mother…” — Deuteronomy 27:22

“And if a man shall take his sister, his father’s daughter, or his mother’s daughter…it is a wicked thing….” — Leviticus 20:17

[But what was god’s reaction to Abraham, who married his sister — his father’s daughter?] See Genesis 20:11-12

“And God said unto Abraham, As for Sara thy wife…I bless her, and give thee a son also of her…” — Genesis 17:15-16

Trusting God​“A good man obtaineth favour of the LORD…” — Proverbs 12:2

Now consider the case of Job. After commissioning Satan to ruin Job financially and to slaughter his shepherds and children to win a petty bet with Satan. God asked Satan: “Hast thou considered my servant Job, that there is none like him in the earth, a perfect and an upright man, one that feareth God, and escheweth evil? and still he holdeth fast his integrity, although thou movedst me against him, to destroy him without cause.” — Job 2:3

The Holy Lifestyle​“Go thy way, eat thy bread with joy, and drink thy wine with a merry heart…” — Ecclesiastes 9:7

“…they that rejoice, as though they rejoiced not…” — 1 Corinthians 7:30

Punishing Crime​“The son shall not bear the iniquity of the father…” — Ezekiel 18:20

“I the LORD thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation…” — Exodus 20:5

Temptation​“Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man.” — James 1:13

“And it came to pass after these things, that God did tempt Abraham…” — Genesis 22:1

Family Relationships​“Honor thy father and thy mother…”– Exodus 20:12

“If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple. ” — Luke 14:26

Resurrection of the Dead​“…he that goeth down to the grave shall come up no more. ” — Job 7:9

“…the hour is coming, in which all that are in the graves shall hear his voice, and shall come forth….” — John 5:28-29

The End of the World​“Verily I say unto you, There be some standing here, which shall not taste of death, till they see the Son of man coming in his kingdom. ” — Matthew 16:28

“Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass away, till all be fulfilled. Heaven and earth shall pass away: but my words shall not pass away. ” — Luke 21:32-33

“And that, knowing the time, that now it is high time to awake out of sleep: for now is our salvation nearer than when we believed. The night is far spent, the day is at hand: let us therefore cast off the works of darkness, and let us put on the armour of light.” — Romans 13:11-12

“Be ye also patient; establish your hearts: for the coming of the Lord draweth nigh.” — James 5:8

“Little children, it is the last time: and as ye have heard that antichrist shall come, even now are there many antichrists; whereby we know that it is the last time.” — 1 John 2:18

“But the end of all things is at hand: be ye therefore sober, and watch unto prayer.” — 1 Peter 4:7

These words were written between 1800 and 1900 years ago and were meant to warn and prepare the first Christians for the immediate end of the world. Some words are those supposedly straight out of the mouth of the “Son of God.” The world did not end 1800 or 1900 years ago. All that generation passed away without any of the things foretold coming to pass. No amount of prayer brought it about; nor ever so much patience and belief and sober living. The world went on, as usual, indifferent to the spoutings of yet another batch of doomsday prophets with visions of messiahs dancing in their deluded brains. The world, by surviving, makes the above passages contradictions.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> it says how COULD he have one not why would he


when someone says "how could i" dont u know what that means


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> when we talk islam we talk about the prophet not current events i gave u proof from the prophet why sunnis are correct but u ignored it


You did not.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> You did not.


i gave you the hadith of the main body of muslims


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> With this in mind, let us have a look at the Bible on several subjects.
> 
> The Sabbath Day​“Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy.” — Exodus 20:8
> 
> ...


u interpreted it wrong bro

@john2 @werty1457


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> it says how COULD he have one not why would he





austrianvirgin said:


> u interpreted it wrong bro
> 
> @john2 @werty1457


the bible is corrupted there is thousands of versions of it


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> u interpreted it wrong bro


Omg when I said that about islam, you called me a coping nigger. NO YOUR THE COPING NIGGER WITH YOUR RELIGION. THEY ARE LEGIT ACCEPTING GAYS AS CHRISTIANS, YOUR RELIGONS IS CUCKED.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> You did not.


i proved u wrong with the hadith of the main body of muslims bro accept sunnism


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Omg when I said that about islam, you called me a coping nigger. NO YOUR THE COPING NIGGER WITH YOUR RELIGION. THEY ARE LEGIT ACCEPTING GAYS AS CHRISTIANS, YOUR RELIGONS IS CUCKED.


it was a joke i am not even christian btw
argue with religious people about this
every religion is man made


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> it was a joke i am not even christian btw
> argue with religious people about this
> every religion is man made


islam is from allah the prophet made predictions that came true

"Constantinople will be conquered with the coming of the Hour." - prophet muhhamad


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> it was a joke i am not even christian btw
> argue with religious people about this
> every religion is man made


God is a personal experience. A person that hasn't experienced will think other people are crazy. So many times I had problems and I prayed and it got fixed. I feel god everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> God is a personal experience. A person that hasn't experienced will think other people are crazy. So many times I had problems and I prayed and it got fixed. I feel god everywhere.


Dont need a religion to be close to god



Boneless Weirdo said:


> islam is from allah the prophet made predictions that came true
> 
> "Constantinople will be conquered with the coming of the Hour." - prophet muhhamad


There is tons of predictions in the bible too that came true so that is not an argument


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Dont need a religion to be close to god
> 
> 
> There is tons of predictions in the bible too that came true so that is not an argument


are any as specific as this?


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Dont need a religion to be close to god


fair enough


austrianvirgin said:


> There is tons of predictions in the bible too that came true so that is not an argument


as we said christianity is also a religion of allah so it making true predictions is normal


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> are any as specific as this?


yeah something with a sea and what not
i dont remember much from researching


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> good argument





Boneless Weirdo said:


> dude ex muslims are just lazy fags





Albeacho said:


> your argument could be true but I am not muslim because I like other muslims. I am muslim because I like the religion.


Watch this video. This is why we think religion makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Watch this video. This is why we think religion makes sense



i seen his vids


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Watch this video. This is why we think religion makes sense



what made you an exmuslim


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Watch this video. This is why we think religion makes sense



I was hoping u debunk them hard not just post water video tbh


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Watch this video. This is why we think religion makes sense


This is video is ass. Atheism is the true ridiculous claim which you guys have been brainwashed by the media to believe.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> islam is from allah the prophet made predictions that came true
> 
> "Constantinople will be conquered with the coming of the Hour." - prophet muhhamad





Boneless Weirdo said:


> islam is from allah the prophet made predictions that came true
> 
> "Constantinople will be conquered with the coming of the Hour." - prophet muhhamad


Narrated Abu Huraira:
The Prophet said "If a house fly falls in the drink of anyone of you, he should dip it (in the drink), for one of its wings has a disease and the other has the cure for the disease.



Sunan Abi Dawud 66
Narrated AbuSa'id al-Khudri:

The people asked the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ): Can we perform ablution out of the well of Buda'ah, which is a well into which menstrual clothes, dead dogs and stinking things were thrown? He replied: Water is pure and is not defiled by anything.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 13, 2021)

Religion is hogwash. No matter what religion. 

Low-class people use swear words a lot. You have met low-class Muslims.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Narrated Abu Huraira:
> The Prophet said "If a house fly falls in the drink of anyone of you, he should dip it (in the drink), for one of its wings has a disease and the other has the cure for the disease.
> 
> 
> ...


my sheikh said they ran an experiment on that fly hadith and its true keep crying enemy of god


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> my sheikh said they ran an experiment on that fly hadith and its true keep crying enemy of god


Sahih al-Bukhari 6042
Narrated `Abdullah bin Zam`a:
The Prophet (ﷺ) forbade laughing at a person who passes wind, and said, "How does anyone of you beat his wife as he beats the stallion camel and then he may embrace (sleep with) her?" And Hisham said, "As he beats his slave"

Sahih al-Bukhari 691
Narrated Abu Huraira:

The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Isn't he who raises his head before the Imam afraid that Allah may transform his head into that of a donkey or his figure (face) into that of a donkey?"


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Sahih al-Bukhari 6042
> Narrated `Abdullah bin Zam`a:
> The Prophet (ﷺ) forbade laughing at a person who passes wind, and said, "How does anyone of you beat his wife as he beats the stallion camel and then he may embrace (sleep with) her?" And Hisham said, "As he beats his slave"
> 
> ...


Wasnt there a verse with like getting not 72 virgins but even more and their virginity restores everytime u fuck them and ur penis gets bigger like a palm tree and u have erection for eternity 
fucken cagefuel


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Wasnt there a verse with like getting not 72 virgins but even more and their virginity restores everytime u fuck them and ur penis gets bigger like a palm tree and u have erection for eternity
> fucken cagefuel


Yes but I don't remember where it is I will have to read. And too much effort. Your penis is gigantic and you never get tired. They all white stacies and you fuck each one for 70 years if I remember correctly


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Sahih al-Bukhari 6042
> Narrated `Abdullah bin Zam`a:
> The Prophet (ﷺ) forbade laughing at a person who passes wind, and said, "How does anyone of you beat his wife as he beats the stallion camel and then he may embrace (sleep with) her?" And Hisham said, "As he beats his slave"
> 
> ...


your the guy i heard so much about honestly im dissapointed!

The first hadith is the prophet saying its hyprocritcal to beat your wife and then sleep with her and the second is a warning against doing a wrong action in prayer


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> your the guy i heard so much about honestly im dissapointed!
> 
> The first hadith is the prophet saying its hyprocritcal to beat your wife and then sleep with her and the second is a warning against doing a wrong action in prayer


Have you ever seen a human with a donkeys head?


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Wasnt there a verse with like getting not 72 virgins but even more and their virginity restores everytime u fuck them and ur penis gets bigger like a palm tree and u have erection for eternity
> fucken cagefuel


You shutup. Don't make me start on the ridiculous christian verses.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Have you ever seen a human with a donkeys head?


yeah you


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> what made you an exmuslim


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> You shutup. Don't make me start on the ridiculous christian verses.


Islam is a fucking clown religion


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> yeah you



View attachment 11238.webp


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Islam is a fucking clown religion


Christianity is way worse. I realized when they accepted gays. Biggest cucks and clowns are christians.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Christianity is way worse. I realized when they accepted gays. Biggest cucks and clowns are christians.


Homosexuality is forbidden in the bible and you know this

Dont judge the religion judge the people u muslim niggas always say.
So follow your own advice


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Christianity is way worse. I realized when they accepted gays. Biggest cucks and clowns are christians.


Why do you care about what other men do?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Have you ever seen a human with a donkeys head?


you misunderstood the hadith its basically saying fear allahs punishment in prayer and ur head could be turned into a donkey in hellfire


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Homosexuality is forbidden in the bible and you know this
> 
> Dont judge the religion judge the people u muslim niggas always say.
> So follow your own advice


Oh but you say all muslims swear and probably follow religion. Contradicting your self again.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Why do you care about what other men do?


He is shit talking Islam while following a religion which is worst. If he doesn't want to get shit talked, he shouldn't shit talk.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Oh but you say all muslims swear and probably follow religion. Contradicting your self again.


They do swear as if their life depended on it

In no other community of people this happens

And i am pretty sure swearing is promoted in quran cause mohammad sweared often aswell


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> you misunderstood the hadith its basically saying fear allahs punishment in prayer and ur head could be turned into a donkey in hellfire


That's not what it says. That's what you want It to say to make it make sense lol.

Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.

Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> He is shit talking Islam while following a religion which is worst. If he doesn't want to get shit talked, he shouldn't shit talk.


Why do you care what gay men do?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's not what it says. That's what you want It to say to make it make sense lol.
> 
> Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.
> 
> Lucius Annaeus Seneca


you fucking idiot this is what an islamic shcolar said

It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (may Allah be pleased with him) that the Prophet (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) said: “Does not one of you fear, if he raises his head before the imam, that Allah may turn his head into the head of a donkey, or that Allah may change his form into the form of a donkey?” Narrated by al-Bukhaari (691) and Muslim (427). No such stern denunciation came concerning doing the actions of prayer at the same time as the imam, so the ruling thereon is less strict.

Ibn al-Mulaqqin (may Allah have mercy on him) said:

The apparent meaning of the hadith indicates that it is haraam to go ahead of the imam and the implicit meanings is that it is permissible to do the actions of prayer at the same time as the imam. However, there is no doubt that it is makrooh to do so, and it causes one to miss out on the virtue of praying in congregation.


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Christianity is way worse. I realized when they accepted gays. Biggest cucks and clowns are christians.


then they're not christian
if an imam did gay marriage and homo lgbt stuff he wouldn't be considered muslim by others


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's not what it says. That's what you want It to say to make it make sense lol.
> 
> Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.
> 
> Lucius Annaeus Seneca


get refuted faggot come back to islam or face the consequences from allah


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> They do swear as if their life depended on it
> 
> In no other community of people this happens
> 
> And i am pretty sure swearing is promoted in quran cause mohammad sweared often aswell


Read the quran. It is heavily against swearing and a very big sin. ON the other hand accepting fags into your religion is disgraceful.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> then they're not christian
> if an imam did gay marriage and homo lgbt stuff he wouldn't be considered muslim by others


You could say that most chrisitans are not christian


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> you fucking idiot this is what an islamic shcolar said
> 
> It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (may Allah be pleased with him) that the Prophet (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) said: “Does not one of you fear, if he raises his head before the imam, that Allah may turn his head into the head of a donkey, or that Allah may change his form into the form of a donkey?” Narrated by al-Bukhaari (691) and Muslim (427). No such stern denunciation came concerning doing the actions of prayer at the same time as the imam, so the ruling thereon is less strict.
> 
> ...


It's a cope.

Because his prophecy did not come true they had to find an excuse to explain it. Which is basically your above explanation


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Read the quran. It is heavily against swearing and a very big sin. ON the other hand accepting fags into your religion is disgraceful.


Ur retarded
Catholicism =/= True christianity
Just like Shia =/= True Islam


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> You could say that most chrisitans are not christian


yes exactly


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's a cope.
> 
> Because his prophecy did not come true they had to find an excuse to explain it. Which is basically your above explanation


or maybe you dont have the proper understanding cuzz u dont know the historical contexts and that dialect of arabic


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Ur retarded
> Catholicism =/= True christianity
> Just like Shia =/= True Islam


are you chatholic, protestant or orthodox?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> They are the grandchildren of the prophet himself. Idk how people hate the his grandchildren so badly.


We love them. But as long as you don't hate sunnis, and don't hate the sahabas, we have no issue with shias. 
I have some shias friends, some shia community are fine theologically.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's a cope.
> 
> Because his prophecy did not come true they had to find an excuse to explain it. Which is basically your above explanation


how do you know better than islamic scholars about the interpretation of hadith


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> are you chatholic, protestant or orthodox?


As i said i am not religious at all (cause its retarded)
But birthwise i am roman-catholic


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> We love them. But as long as you don't hate sunnis, and don't hate the sahabas, we have no issue with shias.
> I have some shias friends, some shia community are fine theologically.


Same I have no problem with sunnis and do believe that most of them will go to heaven. The problem is so many radical sunnis want to behead us.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> We love them. But as long as you don't hate sunnis, and don't hate the sahabas, we have no issue with shias.
> I have some shias friends, some shia community are fine theologically.


Its part of shia doctrine to say the imams are all knowing. Qualities of allah given to men


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's a cope.
> 
> Because his prophecy did not come true they had to find an excuse to explain it. Which is basically your above explanation


tbh these hadiths make sense they're just formulated in a funny way can you pls find the palm tree dick white virgin stacy stuff


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> how do you know better than islamic scholars about the interpretation of hadith


Let's assume you are right. I posted 4 hadiths and you disproved 1(not really convinced but whatever)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> are you chatholic, protestant or orthodox?


nah if anything : catholicism is closer to the "true" christianity historically, than protestant that came 15 century later. Even the illogical, anhistorical, non textual concept of trinity come from them and protestant followed.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> As i said i am not religious at all (cause its retarded)
> But birthwise i am roman-catholic


Your contradicting your self. One minute your defending Christianity then you say your atheist. Wtf is this?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Let's assume you are right. I posted 4 hadiths and you disproved 1(not really convinced but whatever)


i disproved 3 and one made no sense


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> nah if anything : catholicism is closer to the "true" christianity historically, than protestant that came 15 century later. Even the illogical, anhistorical, non textual concept of trinity come from them and protestant followed.


Ik just wanted to know his point of view


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> nah if anything : catholicism is closer to the "true" christianity historically, than protestant that came 15 century later. Even the illogical, anhistorical, non textual concept of trinity come from them and protestant followed.


Solely the fact that catholics worship virgin marry makes it not true christianity
Its all hogwashed

Following the bible is true christanity


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Its part of shia doctrine to say the imams are all knowing. Qualities of allah given to men


Only God is, but i have no problem saying that they are blessed saints that can have more power than the average male.


Albeacho said:


> Same I have no problem with sunnis and do believe that most of them will go to heaven. The problem is so many radical sunnis want to behead us.


ignorants bring ignorant. We should learn to live in peace and understand each others.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Let's assume you are right. I posted 4 hadiths and you disproved 1(not really convinced but whatever)


man up and accept ur wrong


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Solely the fact that catholics worship virgin marry makes it not true christianity
> Its all hogwashed
> 
> Following the bible is true christanity


Didn't I show you all the contradictions from the bible. Its a fuck lot.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Your contradicting your self. One minute your defending Christianity then you say your atheist. Wtf is this?


Because you are spreading fake news

And i am agnostic
not an atheist


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> Only God is, but i have no problem saying that they are blessed saints that can have more power than the average male.
> 
> ignorants bring ignorant. We should learn to live in peace and understand each others.


Theres no sainthood in islam


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Solely the fact that catholics worship virgin marry makes it not true christianity
> Its all hogwashed
> 
> Following the bible is true christanity


i agree that the catholics are weird on lots of regard. but you can't do without them : Who canonized your bible? it was catho lots of century before your movement.


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> We love them. But as long as you don't hate sunnis, and don't hate the sahabas, we have no issue with shias.
> I have some shias friends, some shia community are fine theologically.


not what im used to hearing tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Theres no sainthood in islam


There is bro, especially when you know about sufism. Saint are a common thing.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> And i am agnostic
> not an atheist


So your stuck between picking the bible or atheism. It would better for you to be Christian.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Didn't I show you all the contradictions from the bible. Its a fuck lot.


Tons of contradictions in quran too

The things which really matter isnt if it comes from god but what values the book teaches because its man made anyway

Values of Islam are dogshit and i burn quran piss on it and vanish the flame with pig blood


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> There is bro, especially when you know about sufism. Saint are a common thing.


sufism is a bidah (innovation) if the prophet did not practice it it is not a part of islam


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> not what im used to hearing tbqh


I don't like some of their practice and some of their sects that blatantly go against unicity of god but i'm more nuanced tbh. it's just that i don't like the overall aura of the country.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> sufism is a bidah (innovation) if the prophet did not practice it it is not a part of islam


all sahabas were. literally there is the famous jibril hadith that says what are the three state of faith.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Values of Islam are dogshit and i burn quran piss on it and vanish the flame with pig blood


Look at you raging and insulting Islam.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 13, 2021)

stop being racist


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Look at you raging and insulting Islam.


Yeah
Its a satanic religion


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> stop being racist


"Muslim" is not a race


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Values of Islam are dogshit and i burn quran piss on it and vanish the flame with pig blood


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> all sahabas were. literally there is the famous jibril hadith that says what are the three state of faith.


in my extensive knowledge of hadith i have never come up such a thing


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> View attachment 983864


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> View attachment 983864


Good cope


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Yeah
> Its a satanic religion


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Good cope


nothing is stopping you just accept islam and be safe


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Good cope


keep coping christian gay lover


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> keep coping christian gay lover


If hell exists every single muslim will enter it
You are not humans


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> in my extensive knowledge of hadith i have never come up such a thing


The levels of Islam are explained in the prophetic Hadîth (known as Hadîth of Gabriel) reported by the companion ‘Umar Ibn Al-khattâb (may Allah be pleased with him):

“One day when we were sitting near the messenger of God (may Allah pray over him and salute him), a man appeared to us in a bright white garment and intense black hair, with no visible trace of travel on him, none of us knew him.

He came and sat down in front of the prophet (may Allah pray over him and greet him) placed his knees against his and put the palms of his hands on both thighs, he said to him: O Muhammad: inform me about Islam [1]. The messenger of God (may Allah pray over him and greet him) answered him: Islam is that you bear witness that there is no god except Allah and that Muhammad is the envoy of Allah ; that you perform the prayer; pay alms, fast in the month of Ramadan and make the pilgrimage to the holy house if you have the chance. You're right ! said the man. We were surprised to see him, questioning the Prophet, approving.

And the man continues: Inform me about the faith [2] (al- îmân). "It is," replied the prophet (peace be upon him) to believe in Allah, in his angels [3], in his books, in his prophets, in the Last Day and to believe in the destiny [4] imparted for good and evil ”.

You are telling the truth, repeated the man who resumed saying: inform me about excellence (al-Ihsân) "it is answered the prophet (on him peace and salvation) that you adore God as if you saw, and if you do not see him, know that He sees you. "

The man said, tell me about the time. The prophet (peace be upon him) replied: "The questioned knows no more than the one who questions him."
The man then asked: What are the warning signs? "It is said the Prophet (peace be upon him) when the handmaid begets his mistress, and when you see the poor, barefoot and ill-dressed herdsmen competing in the erection of lofty buildings."
Thereupon the man was gone. As for me, I stayed for a while. Then the prophet (peace be upon him) asked me: O, Omar! Do you know who was questioning? I replied: Allah and his messenger Know more. "It was Gabriel said the prophet (peace be upon him) who came to teach you your religion." "[5]


Literally sufism = that you adore God as if you saw, and if you do not see him, know that He sees you. "


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> If hell exists every single muslim will enter it
> You are not humans


Keep coping


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> all sahabas were. literally there is the famous jibril hadith that says what are the three state of faith.


Btw @streege Is it true that sunnis also believe In imam mahdi? That he will come and save the world.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> tbh these hadiths make sense they're just formulated in a funny way can you pls find the palm tree dick white virgin stacy stuff


The Prophet (صلی اللہ علیہ وسلم) said: “A houri is a most beautiful young woman with a transparent body. The marrow of her bones is visible like the interior lines of pearls and rubies. She looks like red wine in a white glass. She is of white color, and free from the routine physical disabilities of an ordinary woman such as menstruation, menopause, urinal and offal discharge, child bearing and the related pollution. A houri is a girl of tender age, having large breasts which are round (pointed), and not inclined to dangle.

Just be a white alien girl theory


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Yeah
> Its a satanic religion


how can it satanic when you don't believe in god ?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> The levels of Islam are explained in the prophetic Hadîth (known as Hadîth of Gabriel) reported by the companion ‘Umar Ibn Al-khattâb (may Allah be pleased with him):
> 
> “One day when we were sitting near the messenger of God (may Allah pray over him and salute him), a man appeared to us in a bright white garment and intense black hair, with no visible trace of travel on him, none of us knew him.
> 
> ...


This hadith is used to know the 5 pillars of islam and the 6 articles of faith i dont see how it supports the last thing you said


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Btw @streege Is it true that sunnis also believe In imam mahdi? That he will come and save the world.


Yes most of us believe that. With Isa AS.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> how can it satanic when you don't believe in god ?


Its just an euphemism for evil


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> The Prophet (صلی اللہ علیہ وسلم) said: “A houri is a most beautiful young woman with a transparent body. The marrow of her bones is visible like the interior lines of pearls and rubies. She looks like red wine in a white glass. She is of white color, and free from the routine physical disabilities of an ordinary woman such as menstruation, menopause, urinal and offal discharge, child bearing and the related pollution. A houri is a girl of tender age, having large breasts which are round (pointed), and not inclined to dangle.
> 
> Just be a white alien girl theory


how does that disprove islam? women is a fair desire for men so why is it wrong for men to be given beautiful women in heaven free from impuritys


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> The Prophet (صلی اللہ علیہ وسلم) said: “A houri is a most beautiful young woman with a transparent body. The marrow of her bones is visible like the interior lines of pearls and rubies. She looks like red wine in a white glass. She is of white color, and free from the routine physical disabilities of an ordinary woman such as menstruation, menopause, urinal and offal discharge, child bearing and the related pollution. A houri is a girl of tender age, having large breasts which are round (pointed), and not inclined to dangle.


look at all the shit you guys are gonna miss out on.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> This hadith is used to know the 5 pillars of islam and the 6 articles of faith i dont see how it supports the last thing you said


It's used to support sufism as the main core of faith.
Sufism is not about some ritual or danses. It's about the purity of the soul, and the 24/7 core worshipping of God. literally top state.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> Yes most of us believe that. With Isa AS.


Then why are we so distanced? We agree on so many things.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Its just an euphemism for evil


But as an atheist how can you know what is good and what is bad/evil? You have no objective morality.


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

@Baldingman1998 since youre not muslim and wont turbanmaxx have you considered sombreromaxxing?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> But as an atheist how can you know what is good and what is bad/evil? You have no objective morality.


I am not an atheist...................

And everyone knows what is good and what is evil without some retarded book.
At least in the first world.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> It's used to support sufism as the main core of faith.
> Sufism is not about some ritual or danses. It's about the purity of the soul, and the 24/7 core worshipping of God. literally top state.


u dont understand sufi saints are evil they scam people and say things like "you can only talk to allah via me"


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> large breasts which are round (pointed), and not inclined to dangle.


brb reverting


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Then why are we so distanced? We agree on so many things.


The main issue are some sects of shi'ism scholars not even the people, a decent amount of shia doctrine are fine sunni wise.
The two issue are : 
Insulting, cursing, saying that all muslims were wrong in the time of the prophet SAWAS, beside his family and salman al farisi.
The second : Believing that the blessed family has all power and all knowing. 

For the rest, believing that Ali ra should have been sooner a ruler, ie before uthman, or etc is a political issue, i'm fine with that, it's not a thing that excommonicate from faith.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> brb reverting


Yeah don't want to miss on the white jb prime


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> u dont understand sufi saints are evil they scam people and say things like "you can only talk to allah via me"


I'm not saying about those guys bro. I'm talking about IHSAN. the reality of former sufism.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> I'm not saying about those guys bro. I'm talking about IHSAN. the reality of former sufism.


yeha i agree with sufisim in that way


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> yeha i agree with sufisim in that way


It's literally the most important part of faith, to know you'r sinceer. 
What are we? beside weak creatures? 
If we don't act everyday as to worship god, what are we?
Literally at the origin, sufis were all the companions. It was about the remembrance of the One daily. 
it was about fighting your nafs, to reach fan'a - destruction of your ego in the One.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> The main issue are some sects of shi'ism scholars not even the people, a decent amount of shia doctrine are fine sunni wise.
> The two issue are :
> Insulting, cursing, saying that all muslims were wrong in the time of the prophet SAWAS, beside his family and salman al farisi.
> The second : Believing that the blessed family has all power and all knowing.
> ...


First of all sunnis do curse as well and we are also threatened a lot. If you accept that Imam mahdi is powerful and will save the world with Isa then why are you denying the power of imams?
And the last point of Imam ali your fine with that as well.
What separates the groups is very miniscule.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> I'm not saying about those guys bro. I'm talking about IHSAN. the reality of former sufism.


im just against people like this


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> It's literally the most important part of faith, to know you'r sinceer.
> What are we? beside weak creatures?
> If we don't act everyday as to worship god, what are we?
> Literally at the origin, sufis were all the companions. It was about the remembrance of the One daily.
> it was about fighting your nafs, to reach fan'a - destruction of your ego in the One.


Its about worshipping god alone and doing good deeds


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> First of all sunnis do curse as well and we are also threatened a lot. If you accept that Imam mahdi is powerful and will save the world with Isa then why are you denying the power of imams?
> And the last point of Imam ali your fine with that as well.
> What separates the groups is very miniscule.


Nobody should threaten each other as long as they consider themselves as creature of god, it's more a political issue.
Did i ? do you i consider you lower than me? No.

I'm not saying they can't have power. But they can't have what are the attribute of God, some shia theology are exagerating and negating unicity of God; Not even Muhammad SAWAS had that. They can have the power God decides so, but in the limit of the monotheism.

For example there is a shia narration that says that Ali ra, will judge people and sent them himself to paradise or hellfire. This is contradictory with monotheism.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> im just against people like this
> View attachment 983873


This is more technical, since i've seen narrations in that regard. But as for myself, i'm not for this either. Just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> This is more technical, since i've seen narrations in that regard. But as for myself, i'm not for this either. Just my opinion.


grave worship is kufr bro


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> I'm not saying they can't have power. But they can't have what are the attribute of God, some shia theology are exagerating and negating unicity of God; Not even Muhammad SAWAS had that. They can have the power God decides so, but in the limit of the monotheism.
> 
> For example there is a shia narration that says that Ali ra, will judge people and sent them himself to paradise or hellfire. This is contradictory with monotheism.


I personally don't believe in that they have god like powers.


streege said:


> Nobody should threaten each other as long as they consider themselves as creature of god, it's more a political issue.
> Did i ? do you i consider you lower than me? No.


exactly
I think most of it comes down to politics but its very sad that All Muslims are not united.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> grave worship is kufr bro


Don't people go to prophet muhammads shrine and kiss it?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I personally don't believe in that they have god like powers.
> 
> exactly
> I think most of it comes down to politics but its very sad that All Muslims are not united.


islam will be majority religion by 2070 and muslims will be powerful again


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Don't people go to prophet muhammads shrine and kiss it?


they are wrong for doimg that


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Don't people go to prophet muhammads shrine and kiss it?


so many muslims are ignorant and misguided


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> they are wrong for doimg that


Im just saying most muslims don't consider it wrong


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> grave worship is kufr bro


Imam shafi'i did go usually on the tomb of imam abou hanifa to pray and ask for help from God by his help.
I'm personnally not a fan of this, but you can't by your own make decisions on things that the greatest scholars did.
Just don't do it, and don't say things about it and you'r fine.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> islam will be majority religion by 2070 and muslims will be powerful again


I hope I am alive to see that day


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> so many muslims are ignorant and misguided


are you against intercession? because it's a normal thing.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> Imam shafi'i did go usually on the tomb of imam abou hanifa to pray and ask for help from God by his help.
> I'm personnally not a fan of this, but you can't by your own make decisions on things that the greatest scholars did.
> Just don't do it, and don't say things about it and you'r fine.


i cant believe he did that it must be a fabrication


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I personally don't believe in that they have god like powers.
> 
> exactly
> I think most of it comes down to politics but its very sad that All Muslims are not united.


It was a political issue, from the start to the end. It was only after that Ibn sabah tried to create a faith on his own to worship ali. And Ali ra burned him for such a thing ! 
Now most people are ignorant of the history of their faith. But as i said, if you don't do what i say, none muslims scholars will disqualify you.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> are you against intercession? because it's a normal thing.


intercession as in you make suplication through another human yeah im against that


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> i cant believe he did that it must be a fabrication


it's tabbaruk : 

"I heard Ach-Châfi’i say: I certainly do the tabarrouk (seeking blessing) by Abu Hanîfah and I go to his grave every day (to visit him). If I have a need, I perform two rak'ah (cycle of prayer) then I go to his grave and I ask Allâh ta'âlâ to grant me what I need and this, near his grave. After that my case is quickly settled ”

Târîkhou Baghdâd » (tome 1, page 123


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> intercession as in you make suplication through another human yeah im against that


why then you ask for Muhammad SAWAS intercession?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> it's tabbaruk :
> 
> "I heard Ach-Châfi’i say: I certainly do the tabarrouk (seeking blessing) by Abu Hanîfah and I go to his grave every day (to visit him). If I have a need, I perform two rak'ah (cycle of prayer) then I go to his grave and I ask Allâh ta'âlâ to grant me what I need and this, near his grave. After that my case is quickly settled ”
> 
> Târîkhou Baghdâd » (tome 1, page 123


Alot of these narrations are weak especiially if they dont have a chain


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> why then you ask for Muhammad SAWAS intercession?


His type of intercession is special, every prophet gets one dua they get accepted garunteed, prophet muhhamad said he is saving his dua for the day of resurecction when he will ask allah to lessen the sins of the muslims. You dont even have to ask its garunteed.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Alot of these narrations are weak especiially if they dont have a chain


supposed to be good from what i've heard look it up/


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> shias make painting of ali that is idolatry and blatantly disrespectful to him



That does not mean everyone are doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> His type of intercession is special, every prophet gets one dua they get accepted garunteed, prophet muhhamad said he is saving his dua for the day of resurecction when he will ask allah to lessen the sins of the muslims. You dont even have to ask its garunteed.


so you deny even salat ala nabi? 
Everyday if i could i would pray in favor of the blessing of the worlds, the reason why God even created this UNIVERSE, it was for him


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> That does not mean everyone are doing it.


they should not even be associated with it


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> so you deny even salat ala nabi?
> Everyday if i could i would pray in favor of the blessing of the worlds, the reason why God even created this UNIVERSE, it was for him


Salat al nabi is sending peace upon the prophet and allah writes it down as a good deed it is not really intercession


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Salat al nabi is sending peace upon the prophet and allah writes it down as a good deed it is not really intercession


it's asking for blessing. You ask for it because he is the most valuable indivual in the world. 
And at the same time because he promised to do intercession for you in the judgment day.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> so you deny even salat ala nabi?
> Everyday if i could i would pray in favor of the blessing of the worlds, the reason why God even created this UNIVERSE, it was for him


The universe was not created for the prophet he simply was the best of creation only allah knows why he created the universe


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> it's asking for blessing. You ask for it because he is the most valuable indivual in the world.
> And at the same time because he promised to do intercession for you in the judgment day.


Im pretty sure those are two seperate things


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> The universe was not created for the prophet he simply was the best of creation only allah knows why he created the universe


there are narrations that say if it was not for the Prophet sawas, God wouldn't have created the universe and they are strong.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> they should not even be associated with it


What you espect when middle eastern people are dumb as brick.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> there are narrations that say if it was not for the Prophet sawas, God wouldn't have created the universe and they are strong.


I have heard my sheikh warn against these narrations
Many false and fabricated ahadeeth (narrations) have been narrated that say similar things. For example: 

“Were it not for you, I would not have created the universe.” 

This was quoted by al-Shawkani in al-Fawaid al-Majmoo’ah fi’l-Ahadeeth al-Mawdoo’ah (p. 326). He said: 

Al-San’ani said: (it is) mawdoo’ (fabricated). 

Al-Albani said in al-Silsilah al-Da’eefah (282): (it is) mawdoo’. 

Another example is the hadeeth narrated by al-Hakim according to which Ibn ‘Abbas (may Allah be pleased with him) said: 

“Allah revealed to ‘Eesa (Jesus, peace be upon him): ‘O ‘Eesa, believe in Muhammad, and tell whoever you meet of your ummah (followers) to believe in him. For were it not for Muhammad, I would not have created Adam, and were it not for Muhammad, I would not have created Paradise and Hell. I created the Throne over the water and it would not settle until I wrote on it, La ilaha ill-Allah Muhammad Rasool Allah (There is no god but Allah and Muhammad is the Messenger of Allah).” 

Al-Hakim said: its isnad (chain of narration) is saheeh! But al-Thahabi commented on this and said: I believe it is fabricated and falsely attributed to Sa’eed.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> What you espect when middle eastern people are dumb as brick.


they are not. They are your people and our. If you consider them as dumb you consider yourself as dumb too.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> What you espect when middle eastern people are dumb as brick.


the west robbed them of the resources to be educated


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

srs why does every single islam thread get 5+ pages


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> there are narrations that say if it was not for the Prophet sawas, God wouldn't have created the universe and they are strong.


The prophet was great but dont over praise him he himself warned against overpraising him


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> srs why does every single islam thread get 5+ pages


Because people always spread falso info so we as muslims have to refute them


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> srs why does every single islam thread get 5+ pages


Religion for genuine people>race, ethnicity, family, everything.
It's the sole thing that don't vanish with time.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> they are not. They are your people and our. If you consider them as dumb you consider yourself as dumb too.



They are my people for sure but You dont know how much disappointing Im on them.. Like for example Iraq.. Its pure mess. Im itself FROM Shia family.. but the corruption so laughable bad.. We are living in democracy which literally elect the same 5-8 different wannabe dictator each 4 year. Its just democracy in name.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> They are my people for sure but You dont know how much disappointing Im on them.. Like for example Iraq.. Its pure mess. Im itself FROM Shia family.. but the corruption so laughable bad.. We are living in democracy which literally elect 5-8 different dictator each 4 year.


That's not the people. Only a minority are corrupted and bad, then it's the rulers that are also bad, i agree. 
Democracy is a big cope too. will never work in ME and not supposed to be. It's just a dictatorship in the name of democracy. democracy there basically just mean spreading degeneracy.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> They are my people for sure but You dont know how much disappointing Im on them.. Like for example Iraq.. Its pure mess. Im itself FROM Shia family.. but the corruption so laughable bad.. We are living in democracy which literally elect the same 5-8 different wannabe dictator each 4 year. Its just democracy in name.


Ngl iraq fucked its self over when it attacked Iran and kuwait.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> srs why does every single islam thread get 5+ pages


bcuz of streege


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Ngl iraq fucked its self over when it attacked Iran and kuwait.


And you think it was the decision of saddam? He was a puppet that's it. They decided so, so it happened.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> And you think it was the decision of saddam? He was a puppet that's it. They decided so, so it happened.


It was the jewish overlords.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> It was the jewish overlords.


They are trying to destroy all the muslim countries. They also funded Isis.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> They are trying to destroy all the muslim countries.


Good. They should convert them to a humane religion and then they could become first world


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> And you think it was the decision of saddam? He was a puppet that's it. They decided so, so it happened.


whose puppet?


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Good. They should convert them to a humane religion and then they could become first world


Oh its you again. Your seriously retarded.


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> bcuz of streege


kurdish theologian


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Oh its you again. Your seriously retarded.


tfw a muslim calls u retarded


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Good. They should convert them to a humane religion and then they could become first world


Keep coping with your cucked ass religion and when you lose the argument you say that your an atheist to avoid being shamed.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Keep coping with your cucked ass religion and when you lose the argument you say that your an atheist to avoid being shamed.


Sorry to pop your bubble but most western people arent religious
And which christian abuses drugs like there is no tomorrow?


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Ngl iraq fucked its self over when it attacked Iran and kuwait.


What you can do when you have most dumb ass Dictator leading Iraq? The other Gulf countries are doing better because their leaders cared more about developing their country instead of conquest middle east for power. America is also big fault of Iraq becaming mess up country.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Sorry to pop your bubble but most western people arent religious
> And which christian abuses drugs like there is no tomorrow?


You are christian or otherwise you wouldn't defend it so hard. Keep coping with your drugs you weak minded rat


----------



## john2 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> u interpreted it wrong bro
> 
> @john2 @werty1457


Debating with these neckbeard scums is a pain. They use tactics like Taqqiya to fool non believers and even spread Islam. Lying to spread Islam is not a sin, apparently lmao. The same applies to twisting scripture, misinterpreting, etc., ngl. I caged a lot while reading this thread and the quotations and honestly, don't waste your time debating with them if you don't want to end up tricked. I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> You are christian or otherwise you wouldn't defend it so hard. Keep coping with your drugs you weak minded rat


whatever helps you cope


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> What you can do when you have most dumb ass Dictator leading Iraq? The other Gulf countries are doing better because their leaders cared more about developing their country instead of conquest middle east for power. America is also big fault of Iraq becaming mess up country.


their is no hope for iraq at this point.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> whatever helps you cope


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> their is no hope for iraq at this point.



Absolutely zero. Its death country... in just 10 years Oil indtrusty will fall off and Iraq will became as poor as african countries.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Absolutely zero. Its death country... in just 10 years Oil indtrusty will fall off and Iraq will became as poor as african countries.


Get out while you can


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Absolutely zero. Its death country... in just 10 years Oil indtrusty will fall off and Iraq will became as poor as african countries.


there are still kurds and assyrians there so it won't turn into africa


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Get out while you can


 I have been out for 30 years xD


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> View attachment 983924


reminder this is ur religion


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> there are still kurds and assyrians there so they won't turn into africa


Most of Assyrians has gone from Iraq.. There where like 1m at one point.


----------



## john2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Signup







theync.com





Can any Muslim ITT translate what the ISIS soldier says at the end? Just curious.


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

when streege hasn't replied in 10 mins you just know he's penning a big essay


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> reminder this is ur religion
> View attachment 983933


mean while western dogs


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Most of Assyrians has gone from Iraq.. There where like 1m at one point.


do you live there?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> mean while western dogs
> 
> View attachment 983939


lol


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> do you live there?



No.. but Im watching all news... Some of time my family go there to see their families.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

john2 said:


> Debating with these neckbeard scums is a pain. They use tactics like Taqqiya to fool non believers and even spread Islam. Lying to spread Islam is not a sin, apparently lmao. The same applies to twisting scripture, misinterpreting, etc., ngl. I caged a lot while reading this thread and the quotations and honestly, don't waste your time debating with them if you don't want to end up tricked. I don't even bother anymore.


Someone invented that lie to basically discredit anything muslims say no matter how rational it may be as just taqiyyah its honestly childish and stupid


----------



## Acnno (Feb 13, 2021)

This is why this thread didn’t die yet:

Muslims on .me:


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

?


john2 said:


> Lying to spread Islam is not a sin, apparently lmao


?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> ?
> 
> ?


Enimies of islam made up a lie that muslims are allowed to lie to spread islam "taqiyyah"


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> when streege hasn't replied in 10 mins you just know he's penning a big essay


nah i have to study unironically stop dumping thread.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> mean while western dogs
> 
> View attachment 983939


Problem? Why do you care what other people do?


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> It is like they are cursed by Schaitan himself. Why do they use so many swear words? Especially when u say anything criticizing about Islam.


I think there is a hadith of our prophet (alayhi a salat wa salam) where he states that muslims from the end of time will swear a lot (not in the sense of insulting, but in the sense of making a promise, like "i swear by Allah that i will do this"), can't find it right now, which by the way, i think almost every muslim can testifie this is true nowadays

Saying shaitan is not considered swearing, if you see North Africans swear a lot, its because we tend to get angry faster than other races and we have that fame, normally muslims who practice their religion tend to stay away as much as they can from swearing, Islam is a very clean religion in all regards and in that one too, of course we hate when someone insults our religion, to be a muslims you have to love Allah more than anyone else, even your parents, if i go and insult your mother you could give me a punch and still some people will say you were doing the right thing, for us someone saying something bad about our religion is more than a personal direct insult to our parents, christians allow this to happen and their religion has been insulted to unvelievable dimensions in this 21st century, to the point that even christians don't know in what to believe, the difference beetwen the muslim faith andnothers, is that we muslims really believe in our religion and we really consider it the truth, thats why you have poor children of 8 years in Somalia that know more about Islam than any 70 year old priest know about Christianity, Islam is not a religion who will change to fill peoples desires like Catholicism, is not a religion thirsting for converts, just because a society doesn't like its morals we ain't going to change our beliefs for that, either take it or leave it

We have a concept called Riyaa, which is a minor shirk (Shirk is the biggest sin, it means asociating partners with Allah, saying there is one more Deity, or that someone is as powerful as Him, or he has the power to forgive sins when only Allah can forgive sins etc), Riyaa is doing an act of worship for the sake of another person, like for example, giving charity and at the same time doing it because people are watching you and they are going to praise you, it is a very bad sin if someone do it knowing the ruling of Riyaa, this gives to the muslim a sincerity in his acts that no other belief can ever reach, thats one of the reasons pious muslims are some of the most sincere persons you can meet


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> it's funny when ppl are ignorant and don't know taqiya is forbidden unless you are in a state of beeing offed. and never has to do with faith.
> Is it better to die or to survive?
> Just lol tbh.
> Meanwhile, the creator of christianity :
> 19 Though I am free and belong to no one, I have made myself a slave to everyone, to win as many as possible. 20 To the Jews I became like a Jew, to win the Jews. To those under the law I became like one under the law (though I myself am not under the law), so as to win those under the law. 21 To those not having the law I became like one not having the law (though I am not free from God’s law but am under Christ’s law), so as to win those not having the law. 22 To the weak I became weak, to win the weak. I have become all things to all people so that by all possible means I might save some.


no taqiyyah doesnt exist AT ALL its a shia thing


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> no taqiyyah doesnt exist AT ALL its a shia thing


literally JOHN 7 the beginning is about JESUS LYING TO SURVIVE.
And muslims only do "lie" when they are in a situation of beeing offed.
So if you deny this you deny jesus.
People act as if they are not ignorant one bit.
After this, Jesus went around in Galilee. He did not want[a] to go about in Judea because the Jewish leaders there were looking for a way to kill him. 2 But when the Jewish Festival of Tabernacles was near, 3 Jesus’ brothers said to him, “Leave Galilee and go to Judea, so that your disciples there may see the works you do. 4 No one who wants to become a public figure acts in secret. Since you are doing these things, show yourself to the world.” 5 For even his own brothers did not believe in him.

6 Therefore Jesus told them, “My time is not yet here; for you any time will do. 7 The world cannot hate you, but it hates me because I testify that its works are evil. 8 You go to the festival. I am not[b] going up to this festival, because my time has not yet fully come.” 9 After he had said this, he stayed in Galilee.

10 However, after his brothers had left for the festival, he went also,* not publicly, but in secret.*


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> literally JOHN 7 the beginning is about JESUS LYING TO SURVIVE.
> And muslims only do "lie" when they are in a situation of beeing offed.
> So if you deny this you deny jesus.
> People act as if they are not ignorant one bit.
> ...


There really is no point trying to argue with these people arrogant people are destined for hellfire


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> no taqiyyah doesnt exist AT ALL its a shia thing


bruh


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> bruh


all it takes is a quick google search


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> all it takes is a quick google search


its a good thing. Lying to save your life is smart.


----------



## john2 (Feb 13, 2021)

So now it is muslims arguing against each other whether taqiyya exists or not. What can I say... @austrianvirgin I'm ignoring this thread fr.


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> it's funny when ppl are ignorant and don't know taqiya is forbidden unless you are in a state of beeing offed. and never has to do with faith.
> Is it better to die or to survive?
> Just lol tbh.
> Meanwhile, the creator of christianity :
> 19 Though I am free and belong to no one, I have made myself a slave to everyone, to win as many as possible. 20 To the Jews I became like a Jew, to win the Jews. To those under the law I became like one under the law (though I myself am not under the law), so as to win those under the law. 21 To those not having the law I became like one not having the law (though I am not free from God’s law but am under Christ’s law), so as to win those not having the law. 22 To the weak I became weak, to win the weak. I have become all things to all people so that by all possible means I might save some.


These are the tactics our enemies use, quick lies and deceptions that with a little research and patience you can understand, i have almost never seen them deceive a knowledgeable muslims, the muslims they deceive normally are the so called gangsters in Europe and that kind of westernized people


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

john2 said:


> So now it is muslims arguing against each other whether taqiyya exists or not. What can I say... @austrianvirgin I'm ignoring this thread fr.


Divide and conquer huh faggot


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> its a good thing. Lying to save your life is smart.


shias do it for trivial things sunnis do it save there lives


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> shias do it for trivial things sunnis do it save there lives


actually shias do it save their lives from sunnis. They lie to terrorists that they are sunni.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

john2 said:


> So now it is muslims arguing against each other whether taqiyya exists or not. What can I say... @austrianvirgin I'm ignoring this thread fr.


taqiya is basically lying to protect your life in a context of torture in war.
Exactly what jesus did. If you deny this, you'r not a christian.
Meanwhile, paul, lied for fun, in a theological approach to convince people to join him. This is what really taqiya is about, and doesn't exist in islam. so it's funny to be ignorant.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> actually shias do it save their lives from sunnis. They lie to terrorists that they are sunni.


sunnis arent terrorist 
does he look terroist to u?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 13, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> These are the tactics our enemies use, quick lies and deceptions that with a little research and patience you can understand, i have almost never seen them deceive a knowledgeable muslims, the muslims they deceive normally are the so called gangsters in Europe and that kind of westernized people


i like the way that it's always the same pattern : a claim is thrown at you, and when you read into it you see that this claim is false, don't apply to you, but actually apply to those who are sending you this claim.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> sunnis arent terrorist
> does he look terroist to u?
> View attachment 983965


Your forgetting isis, taliban and so many sunni militias?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Your forgetting isis, taliban and so many sunni militias?


shias are terrorist more than sunnis one time in history shais raided the kabba during hajj and massacred everybody and they broke the black stone into peices


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> its a good thing. Lying to save your life is smart.


In Islam, if you are dying thirsting and all you have is alcohol, you can drink alcohol, they say that everything that is haram stays haram except under necessity

If taqiyya wasn't allowed in situations beetwen life and death like when you are being tortured, people would still critizice our religion saying "You backward people, even if you are dying you can't lie, what kind of All-Merciful Deity does that"

The thing is just to attack Islam, to have a common enemy that is an easy target especially in Europe where it is a minority and by that means to fulfill some kind of human necessity, to have some kind of belief even if it is a political one, to socialize with people and feel like you are part of something (not you personally, i mean in general), usually muslims we have that one fullfilled because of our beautiful religion


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> shias are terrorist more than sunnis one time in history shais raided the kabba during hajj and massacred everybody and they broke the black stone into peices


Omg don't say BS. Shias are dying everyday because sunnis. Tell me one shia terrorist group that exists rn? SEE NONE.


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 13, 2021)

streege said:


> i like the way that it's always the same pattern : a claim is thrown at you, and when you read into it you see that this claim is false, don't apply to you, but actually apply to those who are sending you this claim.


It is a beautiful thing indeed, Islam promotes knowledge more than any other belief and this is nothing but another proof of it


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Omg don't say BS. Shias are dying everyday because sunnis. Tell me one shia terrorist group that exists rn? SEE NONE.


houthis


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Omg don't say BS. Shias are dying everyday because sunnis. Tell me one shia terrorist group that exists rn? SEE NONE.


houthis are shia terrorist group dont ya know


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> houthis


dumasss, houthis fight the evil saudi arabia while isis brutally beheads shias just for existing. How do you explain isis? How is it moral to kill innocent peope?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> dumasss, houthis fight the evil saudi arabia while isis brutally beheads shias just for existing. How do you explain isis? How is it moral to kill innocent peope?


houthis cause trouble in yemen bro they destroyed yemen


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> houthis are shia terrorist group dont ya know


I bet you support Isis and taliban. Keep coping that you will go to heaven. Your part of the kuffar the prophet warned about.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> houthis cause trouble in yemen bro they destroyed yemen


saudi arabia literally stopped all supply of food to go to yemen and children are dying.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I bet you support Isis and taliban. Keep coping that you will go to heaven. Your part of the kuffar the prophet warned about.


if u call another muslim a kafir and its not true it make you a kafir

Narrated Abu Huraira:
Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "If a man says to his brother, O Kafir (disbeliever)!' Then surely one of them is such (i.e., a Kafir). "


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> saudi arabia literally stopped all supply of food to go to yemen and children are dying.


thats a conspiracy saudi is good they do charity around the world


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> if u call another muslim a kafir and its not true it make you a kafir
> 
> Narrated Abu Huraira:
> Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "If a man says to his brother, O Kafir (disbeliever)!' Then surely one of them is such (i.e., a Kafir). "


If you support Isis you are worst than kuffar. Literally atheists have a higher place than you ngl.


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> thats a conspiracy saudi is good they do charity around the world


Yes supporting terrorists group is very good charity and killing the poor of yemen is charity.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Yes supporting terrorists group is very good charity and killing the poor of yemen is charity.


Lets agree to disagree


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Lets agree to disagree


You didn't even say that you dont agree with isis. Seriously your the problem with islam.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> You didn't even say that you dont agree with isis. Seriously your the problem with islam.


I agree with sheikh assim al hakeem on youtube


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Weak people turn to Islam. Usually it's always dumb niggers in American prisons, but a lot of incels seem to be going that way now too. If you grew up in a Muslim household though, it might be a different story.


Again you idiot. Might aswell use that logic on yourself faggot. You ran away to china for noodles and dog meat. Jfl at your cope "wEaK mUsLisMS" if any religion today inherritly weak it wouldn't exist let alone Islam. 
Stay in your lane for once.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Listen mate I have nothing against sunnis but seriously look at your sects. Biggest criminals in all of europe are sunnis. All the terrorists groups. Legit when people talk shit about Islam they are mostly targeting sunnis. How do you explain the true version of Islam can do some much terrible stuff. Shias are peaceful as fuck. WE DON'T BEHEAD SUNNIS FOR JUST BEING SUNNIS UNLIKE YOU GUYS.


Weren't there any terrorists in in Persia for example? Just like there are terrorists from Sunni Muslims so are there from the Shia. You can't deny this, look at the history of kızılbaş for example


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Listen mate I have nothing against sunnis but seriously look at your sects. Biggest criminals in all of europe are sunnis. All the terrorists groups. Legit when people talk shit about Islam they are mostly targeting sunnis. How do you explain the true version of Islam can do some much terrible stuff. Shias are peaceful as fuck. WE DON'T BEHEAD SUNNIS FOR JUST BEING SUNNIS UNLIKE YOU GUYS.


Weren't there any terrorists in in Persia for example? Just like there are terrorists from Sunni Muslims so are there from the Shia. You can't deny this


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Again you idiot. Might aswell use that logic on yourself faggot. You ran away to china for noodles and dog meat. Jfl at your cope "wEaK mUsLisMS" if any religion today inherritly weak it wouldn't exist let alone Islam.
> Stay in your lane for once.


I don't think you like me very much. Do you?

Ok, stupid, let me say it for the last time. I never said the religion itself was weak. What I said was a lot of the people who turn to it are. They see videos of ISIS chopping people's heads off and burning them alive and suddenly want to become a Muslim, because then they'll be able to identify with these folks.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I don't think you like me very much. Do you?
> 
> Ok, stupid, let me say it for the last time. I never said the religion itself was weak. What I said was a lot of the people who turn to it are. They see videos of ISIS chopping people's heads off and burning them alive and suddenly want to become a Muslim, because then they'll be able to identify with these folks.


How many times does that happen?! You understand that people form the religion weak minded people= weak religion.
Strong minded people= strong religion.

Like i said you ran away to china, so you yourself might be weak if we loom at it from your point


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> How many times does that happen?! You understand that people form the religion weak minded people= weak religion.
> Strong minded people= strong religion.
> 
> Like i said you ran away to china, so you yourself might be weak if we loom at it from your point


Well, I'm not talking about the founders of Islam. Am I?

And what makes you think I "ran away" to China? Are you just jealous that I have a strong passport and you can't leave the sh*thole you're from? You seem stuck on trying to use me being in China against me. I sense a deep seated underlying resentment of sorts.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Well, I'm not talking about the founders of Islam. Am I?
> 
> And what makes you think I "ran away" to China? Are you just jealous that I have a strong passport and you can't leave the sh*thole you're from? You seem stuck on trying to use me being in China against me. I sense a deep seated underlying resentment of sorts.


Idk what you sense and i wasn't talking about the founders either. Open a quick history book and you'll find out. 
You seem to point out that weakest minds turn to religion to run away. I pointed out that you seem to have done the same, so by your point of view you yourself are of the weaker minds.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Idk what you sense and i wasn't talking about the founders either. Open a quick history book and you'll find out.
> You seem to point out that weakest minds turn to religion to run away. I pointed out that you seem to have done the same, so by your point of view you yourself are of the weaker minds.


Again, I didn't say that. I said SOME of the weakest ilk turn to Islam, because it gives them structure and they get to be able to identify with "bad ass" killers. 

I wasn't running away from anything either when I came to China. Since I saw Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom when I was 5 years old I've wanted to live abroad. I've never had a problem attracting women. I ended up in China by accident too. South America was my first pick. China swallowed me up first.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Again, I didn't say that. I said SOME of the weakest ilk turn to Islam, because it gives them structure and they get to be able to identify with "bad ass" killers.
> 
> I wasn't running away from anything either when I came to China. Since I saw Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom when I was 5 years old I've wanted to live abroad. I've never had a problem attracting women. I ended up in China by accident too. South America was my first pick. China swallowed me up first.


You seem to change the words


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't like neither saudis (because od


Jamesothy said:


> I don't
> 
> 
> Jamesothy said:
> ...



This just helps me to understand more how the average islam critics are

If you really believe what you have said, then i dont know men, i think you are just biased or you did the wrong research

To me personally, from my experience majority of converts are people that either come from a religious background and see that Islam is then only religion that makes sense (the only one preserved 100% with no proof that indicates the contrary, clear cut principles unlike christianity which can't explain even the most important part of it {How many gods they claim exist}, Islam doesn't change, prophecies in Qur'an, in Hadith, Isaiah 42 recognized by even an important number of jewish scholars that the prophecy is talking about Muhammad {alayhi a salat wa salam}, no racism apology in an era and especially in a geographical place where racism was very common, the bravery of nullifing those kind of acts like for example drinking, since arabs probably were more drinkers than germans and irish people and still having the ability to convince people into the religion, the torture supported by Muhammad and his companions and they kept being muslims {since the last one is a big claim of christianism in Rome, we have it too})

The other kind of converts might be opressed people in any culture like what we see about inmates in the USA, this part clearly contradicts your views since a lot of this people before Islam were murderes and after Islam they were known as peace callers, there are numerous cases of this and even beetwen the african american culture black muslims have this kind of "fame"

And of course there are converts from all kinds of backgrounds i guess, one of the differences with Islam and other religions, Islam is the religion of everybody, there is no one unable to convert to it unlike what happens with the jewish faith, it is the religion of the poor begger and the rich king, and no one is superior to the other except by piety and good deeds

Really dissapointed by your claims, your definition of weak is bogus man, explain to me what is weak, Islam converted the mongols for example, the arabs who then conquered Byzantines and Persians


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 14, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> I don't like neither saudis (because od
> 
> 
> This just helps me to understand more how the average islam critics are
> ...


Black people in the US aren't oppressed, they're just stupid. Not all, not all, not all but most. Want to see a people who have truly been oppressed, for more than two millenia, then look no further than the Jews. 

Anyways, for the last time, I didn't once criticize Islam. What is it you people don't understand?


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 14, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Black people in the US aren't oppressed, they're just stupid. Not all, not all, not all but most. Want to see a people who have truly been oppressed, for more than two millenia, then look no further than the Jews.
> 
> Anyways, for the last time, I didn't once criticize Islam. What is it you people don't understand?


Nobody denies what happened to the jews, the only safe lands to live in general they had were muslim lands believe it or not (this is facts, i now its hard to believe nowadays but it is how it is) thats why it truly surprises me when i see what they are doing to Palestine, the opressed converts into opressor without doubting it

Didn't read everything, just the comment i responded to


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 14, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> Nobody denies what happened to the jews, the only safe lands to live in general they had were muslim lands believe it or not (this is facts, i now its hard to believe nowadays but it is how it is) thats why it truly surprises me when i see what they are doing to Palestine, the opressed converts into opressor without doubting it
> 
> Didn't read everything, just the comment i responded to


Yeah, safe alright. Where they were dhimmis?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 14, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, safe alright. Where they were dhimmis?


Who are the dhimmis now in Palestine? The Jews are only returning the favor for the way they've been treated in Muslim lands for past centuries. And they've been far more lenient thus far.


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 14, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, safe alright. Where they were dhimmis?


Being a dhimmi is maybe better than being a immigrant in a foreign country

We muslims pay zakat (one of the 5 mandatory pilars of Islam), and they pay jizya which it granted them protection by the muslim ruler from foreign attacks, it has a reason or two more, one of them i will expose in the next paragraph, by the way sometimes jizya can be less than zakat and as we know, to any place in the world you go you have to pay taxes

What makes this so special in today's standards is that the jewish community could rule by their own laws, i repeat, THEIR OWN LAWS in their community, not by the law of the muslims, something almost impossible to see in the political situation of today


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 14, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Who are the dhimmis now in Palestine? The Jews are only returning the favor for the way they've been treated in Muslim lands for past centuries. And they've been far more lenient thus far.


James man you look like a man who at least tries to treat everybody in a polite manner, don't let the differences of the present change the past, look, ill give you this video, give it a chance at least, i can swear you by Allah that the jews were better treated in muslims lands than in any other land during centuries and maybe even an entire millenia


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 14, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> It is like they are cursed by Schaitan himself. Why do they use so many swear words? Especially when u say anything criticizing about Islam.


Low IQ thread


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 14, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Yeah because islam is a violent religion with shitty morals


Cuck are afraid of Islam, Islam is a cuck detector


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 14, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Proof or larp


Stfu you fucking cuck, people whi hate Islam are fuck who let their woman dressing like whore, and dont know how to wash theiir arsehole.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 14, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> James man you look like a man who at least tries to treat everybody in a polite manner, don't let the differences of the present change the past, look, ill give you this video, give it a chance at least, i can swear you by Allah that the jews were better treated in muslims lands than in any other land during centuries and maybe even an entire millenia



Sorry man I can't watch it. Internet's bad and restrictive where I'm at. I can only seem to play random videos that people put up on this site. Yours won't register for some reason.

Anyways, Jews were treated alright periodically throughout Europe from time to time. They were treated particularly well in France during Napoleon's rule. I'm not too good with history but I know they fared well enough, relatively speaking.

And paying the jizya seems to be the least a person had to worry about while living under dhimmitude.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 14, 2021)

why do swear words use so many muslims


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

@ThatDjangoWalk 
I bear witness that there is no deity but Dua Lipa(Allah herself), and I bear witness that Muhammad (PBUH) is the messenger of her.

There is only one God, Allah Lipa herself. The almighty, the one who sees and hears everything, the one has will and power to control everything, may she forgives our sins.

Amen.


----------



## Darkthrone (Apr 5, 2022)

a average iq of 83


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Nov 24, 2022)

Deleted member 6475 said:


> Yeah because islam is a violent religion with shitty morals


Give me your address inshAllah


----------

